# i'm bi-polar n i'm from Wisconsin....



## 2Wicked (Nov 3, 2009)

i have a huge question to ask n advice would be greatly appreciated.

i'm bi-polar n i'm from Wisconsin, is it possible for me to go to minnesota or michigan to see a doctor n be perscribed medical cannabis n be issued a medical card?

'cause i've been smoking sence i was 14 n when i was 21 i was diagnosed with bi-polar from shrinks at a mental hospital, but the script they gave me gave me panic attacks so i went back to smoking cannabis 'cause i knew how well it works as a mood stabilizer.

'cause without cannabis i'm extremely moody, ether i'm so angry that i could kill people or i'm so depressed i'm suicidal, but cannabis gives me a happy mellow mood where i can function normally.

now i'm trying to keep myself in steady supply of smoke 'cause it gets dry around here alot n most cannabis is only shwag or mids, n the nugs are priced at outrageous prices

it would make everything better if i were perscribed medical cannabis 'cause i wouldn't have to be worry about being busted (especially if medical cannabis gets legalized here ) n i wouldn't have to worry about my moods going outa control.

so please help a fellow pothead out.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Nov 3, 2009)

if its not legal in your state i don't think you can get it.

sorry man


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2009)

:ciao: :welcome: to _Mari P_:ciao:

You may want to take a look at this. click here 

Your time will be more enjoyable:aok:


----------



## 2Wicked (Nov 3, 2009)

pcduck- srry about the *** i was quoting Kottonmouth Kings song so high


----------



## 2Wicked (Nov 20, 2009)

hey so does anyone think that after medical cannabis is legalized in WI that bi-polar will be one of the illnesses that cannabis will be perscribed for???


----------



## cubby (Nov 21, 2009)

If you're from Wisconsin and escaped to Minnesota, why would you go back to Wisconsin? That's like escaping from a nut house only to knock on the gates to get back in. Oh well, could be worse, at least your not in Iowa.
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MichiganDude (Nov 24, 2009)

So, to me, this is one of the big holes in all the MM laws.  So far as I know, only California lists depression and other mental illnesses as a treatable illness for which one can obtain a prescription.  I think I read that nearly 40% of prescription in Cali are for depression.  I know I myself suffer from pretty severe depression, which is treated with drugs I would rather not take.  I also have asthma, which is treatable with THC.  It's funny...when I was in Amsterdam, I didn't suffer from asthma, and my mood lightened significantly.  It was the first time in 20+ years I had gotten high, and it worked.  I know one of the reasons I am going to go gorilla (I know, that's the wrong spelling, but I kinda like the thought of turning into a monkey!) and brew my own is that it worked for me.


----------



## 2Wicked (Nov 25, 2009)

Chubby- dude i don't live in MN i live in WI n i've lived in WI all my life, i was trying to find out if its possible for a WI resident like myself would be able to travel to MN or MI to see a doctor about receiving a MMJ card for my bi-polar disorder. 
plus i have a few friends with other issues like a broke neck, ect whom are also curious about traveling to a different state for "green treatment".


----------



## 2Wicked (Nov 25, 2009)

michigandude- well i hope our retarded government gets some brains n legalizes cannabis completely 'cause cannabis is my passion n its my life long dream to go back to school to become a horticultural specialist so i can grow cannabis for the government (be everybody in america's supply) 'cause cannabis benefits everybody even non-smokers. 

besides i don't see why a person with a mental issue(s) can't get a MMJ card 'cause with out cannabis i feel like i'm losing my sanity n its bad enough that i snap on everybody including people i care about like girlfriends n ect or i'm suicidal.
but cannabis allows me to live a normal comfortable life n i'm truly happy when i consume it.

but as soon as i run outa my stash i'm back to my unstable moods.
plus i've also got a bad back too.


----------



## MichiganDude (Nov 25, 2009)

2Wicked - Glad something works for you bro...I hate the meds that I'm on...the side effects are brutal.  It's a shame that the government tries to stigmatize you twice...first, the bias against mental illnesses that society has, and then secondly, the only thing that works, the gov. brands you a criminal for growing.

Let me see...Goldman Sachs can loot the world economy, and they get billions of taxpayer cash as a reward.  Someone grows one plant to help themselves, and they get everything confiscated and thrown in prison.  Somewhere, the US has it's priorities REALLY screwed up!

I say it's time to fix it.  I plan to donate $$ and sign every legalization proposal just on principal.


----------



## 2Wicked (Nov 27, 2009)

MichiganDude said:
			
		

> 2Wicked - Glad something works for you bro...I hate the meds that I'm on...the side effects are brutal.  It's a shame that the government tries to stigmatize you twice...first, the bias against mental illnesses that society has, and then secondly, the only thing that works, the gov. brands you a criminal for growing.
> 
> Let me see...Goldman Sachs can loot the world economy, and they get billions of taxpayer cash as a reward.  Someone grows one plant to help themselves, and they get everything confiscated and thrown in prison.  Somewhere, the US has it's priorities REALLY screwed up!
> 
> I say it's time to fix it.  I plan to donate $$ and sign every legalization proposal just on principal.


 agreed, as soon as i have a lil extra cash i'm gonna join NORML in their fight for legalization :smoke1:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2009)

Take no notice 2W 

Someone will be along to wipe the dirt away soon enough :aok:

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2009)

I just found this ....

At least it lets us understand why it is doing it.



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> guys.. seagul is a mental case, errrr has a mental disorder. (ptsd according to him) But tht is NO excuse for his abuse. "I" banned him, both for his rude outbursts and at his request. A temorary ban... with luck, he will rethink, realize that you were only trying to help him...
> 
> The saddest part is, that his disorder is preventing him from producing the very medicine that might well help alleviate the symptoms..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2009)

2W 

Every now and again someone like seagull comes along, take pity on it, at least you still have your marbles 

Swearing back will only get you in the same hotpot, maybe you want to go and remove your asterisks.

I understand your kneejerk, but its not the way to handle it :aok:

eace:


----------



## 2Wicked (Nov 27, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> OK, all you gota do is add him to your ignore list and a MOD will take care of this soon. DO IT NOW.


i already reported him


----------



## 2Wicked (Nov 27, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> 2W
> 
> Every now and again someone like seagull comes along, take pity on it, at least you still have your marbles
> 
> ...


hey he's the reason why cannabis ant legal, i hate people like him with a passion especially someone like him being a hypocrite 'cause it would be different if he was a straight edger but he's a drug user like the rest of us, so who is he to play god?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2009)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCARADb9asE

Hey, I find it funny 

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2009)

2Wicked said:
			
		

> hey he's the reason why cannabis ant legal, i hate people like him with a passion especially someone like him being a hypocrite 'cause it would be different if he was a straight edger but he's a drug user like the rest of us, so who is he to play god?


 

Sometimes we all need to take a step back and look at it as it is.

A sick person who has lost control.

Keep that understanding and you will see its not worth trying to interact with it 

I know your still new to the forum, I promise this is rare for this to happen, but happen it does and always occasionally will.



eace:


----------



## 2Wicked (Nov 27, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> HIE - hold this.... :48: .
> Man I must be whacked.... I swear I saw that RED DWARF fly past my window. :2940th_rasta:
> I love my GANJA


hey i'm outa here, 'cause i'm pissed n i'm not about to get kicked off 'cause of this jerk off.

i'll be back another day peace


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2009)

It will be cleaned up when you decide to return 2W 

Dont let a small mind rile you.

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2009)

I think you have pulled OHC

Grab your coat 

eace:


----------



## 2Wicked (Nov 27, 2009)

there that should do it, i deleted my bad posts n sent a report every time he left a post


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2009)

2Wicked said:
			
		

> there that should do it, i deleted my bad posts n sent a report every time he left a post


 
:aok:

eace:


----------



## 2Wicked (Nov 28, 2009)

good that hater is finally gone :smoke1:


----------

